# Went to Omori Factory (( Nismo ))



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

it was a really nice trip .. sorry if the pics are too big .. Enjoy them 

http://www.moq3.com/img/uploads/smS59266.jpg
http://www.moq3.com/img/uploads/c4260192.jpg
http://www.moq3.com/img/uploads/TcD60814.jpg
http://www.moq3.com/img/uploads/nYN60940.jpg
http://www.moq3.com/img/uploads/k7s61086.jpg
http://www.moq3.com/img/uploads/GyX61211.jpg
http://www.moq3.com/img/uploads/ZpH61368.jpg
http://www.moq3.com/img/uploads/G0061523.jpg
http://www.moq3.com/img/uploads/j6o61681.jpg
http://www.moq3.com/img/uploads/jTZ61800.jpg
http://www.moq3.com/img/uploads/kPD62066.jpg
http://www.moq3.com/img/uploads/w3s62242.jpg
http://www.moq3.com/img/uploads/IYm62165.jpg

regards
EDIT *
Admin - Jesus christ guys if you must put huge pictures up on this site, then please just link to them!
Otherwise you're killing eveyrone's browser and our tables.*


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

hey,

very nice pics. thanks for sharing this. i have a question. do you have a high res. picture from a s1 or r1 engine?

thanks Andres


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

pics are fo#ing massive,resize them as even i'm having trouble with broadband!!!


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

joker69 said:


> hey,
> 
> very nice pics. thanks for sharing this. i have a question. do you have a high res. picture from a s1 or r1 engine?
> 
> thanks Andres


no i dont .. sorry  

thanks


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

good pics there mate, thanks for posting, 
those R34's look awsome too


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

great pics, even if they are a little large  , Thanks for sharing them!

I was a little bit upset that they did not put some Volks on the lorry thought !


Cheers Sparks


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Got bigger pics? is hard to see the ones you posted. :chuckle: I kiddd I kidddd. Nice pics.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I'd give both my testicles to own that R34 JGTC racer...


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Awesome pics, top notch facility!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

PLEASE Mods, don't resize the pics. These are wallpaper material. :bowdown1:

And a BIG FAT THANK YOU to gtr-lover for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, absolutely great.

I hope you made some more pictures


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

yay!! :clap: someone from the middle east bought a camera  nice pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

lol

welcome


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

stunning :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

*.*

looks like a nice garage to have at the house. LOL


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

lol 

thanks


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

I knew I should have brought my 23" monitor to work today 

Great place, top quality stuff there


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

lol 

thanks


----------



## Grey Wulf (Feb 16, 2003)

Can someone explain what looks like an blue Z-Tune?

Great pics BTW, the size was just right


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Grey Wulf said:


> Can someone explain what looks like an blue Z-Tune?
> 
> Great pics BTW, the size was just right


It's an S-tune with the Z-tune style FRP body parts.


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Awesome pix. I'm jealous!!!

I'll always regret never visiting the factory when I lived in Japan. 

Will definitly go during my next visit.


----------



## Layth (Oct 23, 2006)

What is an S Tune model precisely?


----------



## cantbassed (Jun 5, 2007)

seems strange to a see a BTCC (british touring car chapionship) nissan primera in the back ground


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Layth said:


> What is an S Tune model precisely?


It is the 2nd Nismo Factory tune. Don't quote me on this. This is the way I think they are.

*Sports Resetting* (basically just a computer tune, nismo air filter, and spark plugs)

*S-tune* (computer tune, air filter, spark plugs, suspension, exhaust)

*R-tune* (computer tune, engine overhaul, headwork, suspension, exhaust)

*Z-tune *(R-tune + displacement increase)


----------



## r34line (Jun 14, 2007)

i dunno why but .. i feel there is some shit talk around here ... 
how come this guy have the same pic .. !!! and he said he went to omari factory ..??? and he took those pic by him self ..??? 

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

ÇåÏÇÁ Çáì ÚÔÇÞ ÇáÓßÇíáÇíä: SKYLINENI Nismo GTR ßÑÇÌ äÓãæ ÇáíÇÈÇä "ãä ÊÕæíÑí" ÍÕÑíÇõ - QATAR SPEED

mmmm .. or maybe u r the same guy .. lol .. :chuckle: like u said u r OMRAN .???


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

nice 300zx in one of those pics


----------

